# WTB/WTT Conventional Bottom Fishing Rods and Reels



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I’m looking to put together a couple of bottom fishing set ups for head boat fishing off the NJ Shore. Sea bass, fluke, Ling, Cod, Black fish, etc. General purpose stuff. What do you guys have for sale tomorrow or trade? Got some old school penn spin fishers and cash! Thanks


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Crickets! Thought I get at least 1 or 2 hits. Lol 😂


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I set a couple rods up for similar trips but in the Gulf of Mexico , I scored a pair of Penn 4/0 Special Senators on Ebay for not a lot of coin , The rods I bought a Ande stand up rods for 68.00 and a Tsunami Tuff Tip 20-50 for 49.00 from Tackle Direct, shipping was only 7.99 but you have to pay 8.80 for the over size shipping tube but you can save that increase you need to ship a rod . Hope that helps


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Jollymon!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Looking for spinning or conventional?


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a Shimano Tyrnos II20 on a 6' Star 20-40 outfit. $225.00 firm plus shipping


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have several conventional rods and reels. Drop me an email and I can describe them. All are in excellent condition. Penn rods and reels.


----------

